
Wanting Monogamy as 1,946 Men Await My Swipe - FussyZeus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/26/style/modern-love-wanting-monogamy-as-1946-men-await-your-swipe.html
======
amateurpolymath
I can't help but wonder how the author would respond to having zero men
awaiting her swipe.

------
orangecrush4000
Woman's preferred sexual strategy is monogamy.

Men's preferred sexual strategy is polygyny.

I almost shed a tear for her.

The subject of the article, Michael, sounds like a solid player. He would show
up 5 minutes late to each date, while she was early by 5 minutes. She's been
gamed hard.

I have 5 women on the go at the same time now. Ages 23-34 (I'm 34) and half of
them know I will never be monogamous and the other half have not asked yet.

This allows a man with high SMV to get the best, most attractive and fertile
woman to have children with.

Monogamy monopolises a mans resources and is to be avoided as long as
possible.

Most men are incel and have no matches. Cry me a river

